# nigora milk, fiber, and care questions



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, earlier today I was wondering what would happen if I bred one of my angora does to a nigerian dwarf buck. I love my angora girls but I am getting interested in dairy goats. I don't want much milk but I want fiber too. I did some research and found out that nigoras are popular and will be considered a breed soon. Does anyone have the facts on nigora goats???


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

shoot! I'm obviously a newbie at this...my signature did not turn out as I'd hoped! LOL! :chin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would imagine that the resulting kids would have both genetics...I would however go with a ND buck that has good milk genetics behind him, this way, with any doelings born, they would have those genetics as well as the fiber from the dam...Pygora's I believe are bred for their size as well as fiber...the crossing of Pygmy and Angora makes a smaller hairy goatie :wink: 

I think Miss MM here has quite a few pygora's..different than a Nigora as far as milk potential but I think the concept is the same.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes Nigora are neat and _can_ have nice fiber and be good milkers. 
Like liz said get a Nigerian Dwarf buck that comes from real good milking dams. The fiber of the resulting kids can range from great to just wavy. I know someone who bred them for a few years and I saw some really nice fiber good milkers.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

here are a few Nigora kids.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

So cute! I too agree with breeding a nigerian dwarf buck (dwarf being the key words - not a full size nigerian) to either a full-blooded Angora doe or registered Pygora doe with type A fleece. The result would not be reqisterable at this point, but would be more likely to give you a better fleece harvest along with more milk production. The kids above 'look' (granted, can't tell very well by a picture) like they would be more of the cashmere type fleece that will blow out in the spring v.s. the curlier mohair type that would require shearing 2x per year. 

The Nigoras have interested me too, but there's no way I would have time to build milking into my daily routine at this point. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes both of these kids that I raised for my friend left here looking like they were going to have nice wavy coats but not the ringlets. These are from different moms but the same dad. The same moms had 3 kids the year before with the same dad and 2 of the 3 had the real nice ringlet locks of fiber that can't be brushed out.


----------



## LindaF (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone bred a Nigerian Dwarf doe to an Agora buck? I hear Angora bucks have less of an odor. But I was worried that the kids from a larger breed might give birthing problems to the Nigerian doe. Any thoughts?


----------

